# Cabinet Making



## sgtrunningfool (Jan 14, 2012)

I would like to learn to make cabinets. We are probably a year or so from moving to a location where we can buy a house and I would like to be able to make my own cabinets. Can you all recommend a book or two that would be helpful? Also some small projects that would allow me to hone my skills? Thank you


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*cabinets usually have very simple joinery...*

Usually dados and rabbets. I built all the cabinets for my house years ago out of 1/2" melamine. I found that only adhesive would stick to the melamine, not glue. I learned that dealing with 4 x 8 sheets of heavy material required a lot of front, rear and side support around the table saw. That's when I bolted 2 tables saws together to get a wider table surface.

It's less about how to build the cabinets in my opinion and more about having the space, the proper tools and clamps and a means and place to apply the finish. That's why I used the melamine...

I eventually tore them all out and replaced them with high end production units made from Hickory in the Mission style and never looked back. These days I would rather build furniture, small chests, restore antiques, than make cabinets. I have had to make a few recently, but they are not among my favorite woodworking projects. :huh:


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Usually just a box with a faceframe. Doors and drawers can be a bit more complicated and need more tooling. You can outsource them.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

They aren't hard to do, and I enjoy doing raised panel doors. But Bob Lang has a book out titled "The Complete Kitchen Cabinetmaker" that's pretty good.


----------



## Jim Moe (Sep 18, 2011)

"Building Traditional Kitchen Cabinets" by Jim Tolpin which you can purchase on Amazon should get you on the right track for building those cabinets.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

There should be someone on this forum that knows how and can help.:laughing: If you can find a copies...




.















 







.


----------



## preacherman (Nov 29, 2011)

When I first started in woodworking I thought about buying some books and getting some magazine subscriptions. Then I found this forum. There is way more info on this site than you will find in any magazine. And what is best you can ask questions and get great advice in just a matter of minutes and that doesn't happen with any magazine or book. I only occasionally pick up a magazine to get ideas and plans.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I agree for the most part, however ...*

Between You Tube, Forums, Books and Videos each has it's own advantages.
I love books and sometimes just open one up that's been on the shelf long enough for me not to remember what I read the last time.... :blink:
You Tube is great..full screen, music and words to go with the subject. Tool setups and explanations are better in this format as far as I'm concerned, since a picture/video is worth a 1000 words:




Fine Woodworking and other sites, peachtreeUSA have a slew of video you can purchase and play on your computer. A computer in the shop, which I intend to have someday would be a great on the spot instructional method.

Then what is your workspace, what tools do you have, and will the cabinets be built in the shop or on site? For example here's an onsite work bench as is pretty clever .... JMO:





Finally, design and style is very personal and Google images will give you 1,000's of Images if you select that tab:
http://images.search.yahoo.com/sear...?p=kitchen+cabinets&fr=ytff1-tyc7&fr2=piv-web


----------



## sgtrunningfool (Jan 14, 2012)

The will be built in a shop and then moved to the house. Even if the house does not have a shop of its own I have access to several shops in the area we are moving too. I just would like to start getting some practice now in order minimize some of the learning curve later. I am a researchaholic which is an issue in getting started sometimes. I do like to have a book to look at pictures.


----------



## chsdiyer (Dec 12, 2011)

Fred Hargis said:


> They aren't hard to do, and I enjoy doing raised panel doors. But Bob Lang has a book out titled "The Complete Kitchen Cabinetmaker" that's pretty good.


I have this book and agree that it is a pretty good book. I'm not crazy about the black and white photos which sometimes it's hard for me to tell what is what in them, but I'd definitely recommend the book. Mr. Lang does a good job walking you through the steps of all aspects of cabinet making.


----------



## hawkeyedan (Oct 2, 2011)

sgtrunningfool said:


> I would like to learn to make cabinets. We are probably a year or so from moving to a location where we can buy a house and I would like to be able to make my own cabinets. Can you all recommend a book or two that would be helpful? Also some small projects that would allow me to hone my skills? Thank you


What I know about cabinet building I learned on the job. I worked in a cabinet building shop for 2 months shy of 5 years. Granted, all but 3 months of that I ran a CNC machine, but I did learn alot about building cabinets while I worked there. It's to the point that I may consider building cabinets on a same scale as a side job of what I do for a job now.


----------



## BrianLapierre (Oct 30, 2012)

sgtrunningfool said:


> I would like to learn to make cabinets. We are probably a year or so from moving to a location where we can buy a house and I would like to be able to make my own cabinets. Can you all recommend a book or two that would be helpful? Also some small projects that would allow me to hone my skills? Thank you


Well, there are basically two types of kitchen cabinets: European Style and Face Frame. European cabinets are by far a lot easier to make as they are basically just square boxes made out of melamine that are screwed together. The complete fronts of these cabinets are covered with cabinet doors made out of the wood of your choice. So, the only thing visible on these cabinets are the wooden doors or drawers.


----------



## BrianLapierre (Oct 30, 2012)

BrianLapierre said:


> Well, there are basically two types of kitchen cabinets: European Style and Face Frame. European cabinets are by far a lot easier to make as they are basically just square boxes made out of melamine that are screwed together. The complete fronts of these cabinets are covered with cabinet doors made out of the wood of your choice. So, the only thing visible on these cabinets are the wooden doors or drawers.


As you ca see from this picture of a kitchen that I redid in my previous house, that the old melamine doors are just replaced with raised panel doors and the result is a European Cabinetry. Beneath these cabinets are just ordinary melamine white boxes that are stacked to make the carcassses of the cabinets.


----------



## BrianLapierre (Oct 30, 2012)

BrianLapierre said:


> As you ca see from this picture of a kitchen that I redid in my previous house, that the old melamine doors are just replaced with raised panel doors and the result is a European Cabinetry. Beneath these cabinets are just ordinary melamine white boxes that are stacked to make the carcassses of the cabinets.












Sorry I'm having a bit of difficulty uploading pictures and text on the same thread.

So the only thing after that is making panels to cover the melamine box sides at the end of a kitchen run.

This was my first kitchen remodel that I've done. Since then I have moved and am in the process of doing another. I had purchased a book called " Building Frameless Kitchen Cabinets" by Danny Proulx which was instrumental in this build.










Hope that any of this an be helpful.

Brian


----------



## sgtrunningfool (Jan 14, 2012)

I think I am gonna try building a small cabinet like for my bottle of JD or something then work my way up to larger stuff


----------



## jaydawg74 (Nov 24, 2011)

Go to Home Depot and look at their kitchen displays and ready-to-buy cabinets. Give em a good thorough lookin at. You can learn a lot by just looking at how something is put together!

Try to see if you can find the New Yankee Workshop's kitchen series. I think it was the next to last season of the show. Norm will show you step by step how to build and assemble cabinets, faceframes and doors.


----------



## KevinGe (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm just finishing up my 6th kitchen and the only book I have ever used was "Build your own kitchen cabinets, second edition by Danny Proulx" . Outstanding reference, easy to follow. I have other books but I always refer back to this one. Very easy to follow and very easy to achieve exceptional results.

Good luck

Kevin


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Brain knows what he's talking about. But I will disagree with his statement that frame-less cabinets are easier to build. There are quite a lot of little tricks and nuances that you have to learn about frame-less so that all the reveals and intersecting cabinets look right and professional. 

For a beginner I'd recommend an old fashioned face frame which is my favorite method. I've built lots of frame-less cabinets which seem a little flimsy compared to a face frame job. I also put stiffeners behind all my rails which makes them bomb-proof pretty much. 

For a challenge, try a frame cabinet with an inset door like the paint grade ones below. I did those about four months age









I just finished these character grade hickory cabinets. These are more my style.









The last two are some jobs I did in the early 1980's.

















Most pros have some sort of cabinet building program for the computer and is how I used to do it and is very efficient for a production shop. But now days I'm back to the old reliable "story stick" layout method which is still an excellent method and can help you avoid costly mistakes and will make everything fit well.

I'm semi-retired so I'm semi-available to answer questions.

Bret


----------



## Greg in Maryland (Jan 6, 2011)

Hey Sgt. 


Where in DC are you and where are you intending to move to?

Greg


----------



## BrianLapierre (Oct 30, 2012)

Lola Ranch said:


> Brain knows what he's talking about. But I will disagree with his statement that frame-less cabinets are easier to build. There are quite a lot of little tricks and nuances that you have to learn about frame-less so that all the reveals and intersecting cabinets look right and professional.
> 
> For a beginner I'd recommend an old fashioned face frame which is my favorite method. I've built lots of frame-less cabinets which seem a little flimsy compared to a face frame job. I also put stiffeners behind all my rails which makes them bomb-proof pretty much.
> 
> ...


It's nice to have someone to have a different opinion than yourself. It is always interesting to have diverging opinions on a subject. I would agree that building European Cabinets out of melamine is a bit flimsy, especially since the boxes are just screwed together using but joints. But on the upside, you cannot beat the price when redoing a whole kitchen. That being said, when I am doing just one cabinet for a bathroom vanity or something similar, nothing beats the traditional look of a face frame cabinet! 

So to that I agree.

I just had another look at your home page, and God I would like to have your knowledge and skills.

Brian


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

When I build Euro kitchens I usually use a veneered MDF. But if I were to use melamine I would do it the same way. I use dowels to assemble the cabinets and they end up a lot stronger than you would suspect.


----------



## dougpke (Nov 16, 2012)

*A first time for all of us.....*



sgtrunningfool said:


> I think I am gonna try building a small cabinet like for my bottle of JD or something then work my way up to larger stuff


Are you referring to the cabinets or the bottle?

I see a lot of great ideas here..... stuff that I have been doing recently. The books by Danny Proulx (Build Your Own Kitchen Cabinets, Cabinet Doors And Drawers etc....) have been a great source for me. Also, I found myself hitting all of the home centers, not just for tools, but to see how the different manufacturers did it. 
Some things I've learned..... Invest in good quality toys.... I mean tools. :yes: It makes the job a lot easier, and you quality of work also improves. Good quality does not necessarily mean most expensive, but check out what other people on this forum are using, and use that as your guide. Also, buy your hardwood and plywood at a wood supplier, not a BORG of any color. If you have to purchase it there, scrutinize every piece for quality and straightness. Hopefully, some my tips will help you avoid some of the mistakes I made at first..... :thumbsup:


----------



## sgtrunningfool (Jan 14, 2012)

Greg in Maryland said:


> Hey Sgt.
> 
> 
> Where in DC are you and where are you intending to move to?
> ...


 
I live on Bolling AFB. It looks like we will be moving to West Texas or Oklahoma for my next assignment and in those places I can afford a house but here is too expensive.


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

Are you building them before you move? There may be wood movement from the change in environment if you build them in DC and cart them off to Texas. I've not built cabinets, though, so perhaps they will be naturally resistant to this due to their nature of being built to withstand the fluctuations of a kitchen.


----------



## sgtrunningfool (Jan 14, 2012)

I will building them once we get there but I thought if I get practice now and maybe set up the jigs, it may cut time off the build once I get there. Now if we move somewhere with nice cabinets already I will have wasted time. What am I saying there is no such thing as wasted time in the shop as long as it is not your living.


----------

